
Using online tools and platforms to build an app? - alexchieng123
My co-founder and I are building a marketplace for dog owners. Long story short, we don&#x27;t have any technical experience however the app we are hoping to build will be very simple. Have you guys used any online platforms to build an app? Any experience? All answers welcomed.
======
patatino
[https://nocodelist.co/](https://nocodelist.co/) is a great resource for what
you are looking for

